# HbA1c



## Adrasteia (Apr 7, 2016)

It was clinic yesterday and we've had an improvement from 62 to 58 - so back to our pre-christmas levels. It's at the very top end of the scale which is disappointing given all of the work we're putting in but at least it is better.

The problem is, noone seems to know what will help! We have almost daily hypos at 11am, and at 8-10pm, but the Libre is showing big post meal spikes, especially breakfast - he's up in the high teens at least then drops like a stone within 2-3 hours, even pre-bolusing by half an hour or more! Last advice was up the daytime lev and drop his ratios for a smoother profile which hasn't worked, now we're to try stopping the daytime lev and increasing ratios! His requirements for insulin overnight and early morning have always been significantly higher but this is really out of balance now. I just wish we could get a daytime graph that looks closer to gentle waves on the beach than a cat 5 storm! 

I will kerb my rant there


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 7, 2016)

Adrasteia said:


> The problem is, noone seems to know what will help!



I know what you mean - it's incredibly frustrating.

I had similar problems and I now have teeny tiny basal rates and easily 75% of my insulin comes from bolus and I bolus sometimes 90 mins before food. I get the occasional gentle waves day (when I run out the flags), but it's usually more like the big dipper


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

Improvements are always good!  I think the problem lies in the fact that there is just so much going on in a growing, active young boy - so many extra factors that most of us adults simply don't have to factor in. I can appreciate how difficult and dispiriting it must be at times  {{{HUGS}}}


----------

